# Anyone choose NOT to have cherry eye surgically fixed?



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

My Gypsy has cherry eye. Her vet has said it is not blocking her vision (it's not huge but noticeable to people who don't know what it is) and that the only way to fix it is with surgery but it isn't a surgery she needs to rush to have.
I am wondering if anyone else has chosen not to have surgery to repair cherry eye for their chi? Am I being mean to not have it done? I just hate the idea of her being under, and what if something goes wrong you know?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

How old is she? Is there any chance that she may still outgrow it? A looong time ago I had rescued a chihuahua who had a cherry eye; planning on having it surgically fixed. He was 11 months old when we got him. Shortly after I got him I had to give him away as I was having my own issues; he was placed in a home; and when I went to do the home visit just so I could meet them etc. I was explaining his cherry eye to which they started at me dumbfounded. I don't know how; but his cherry eye was gone. =/ It's not common; but also not unheard of for them to resolve on their own. I know this guy got lucky lol.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

"It is important to correct cherry eye in dogs, as the exposed gland is at a high
risk of injury and infection. Also, the mucous discharge that sometimes
accompanies the swollen gland can be very irritating; if the dog decides to rub
or scratch at it, the entire eye is at risk of injury."

Knowing that I would get it fixed. It is a very common and relatively simple
procedure. As long as your vet is confident that there is no danger to your 
dog's health by going under anesthesia.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

LS that sheds a new light on things for certain. 
@KittynKahlua when the cherry eye first showed it came and went, resolving on its own. In the last month however it has just stayed out. After reading LS's input I think I'll be making her appointment to have surgery today.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh that's odd! Yeah; if it already resolved but then came back it's not likely going to solve itself again. Good luck for the op and let us know how she does!! <3


----------

